# Large Quantity of snow Equipment- all must sell



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

After 10 years of operations, I am reducing our snow operations. Our contracting side has taken over 95% of sales, and I have made the decision to reduce the majority of our snow fleet and equipment. Here is a list of items for sale:

2013 JCB 260 Skid 163 hours- heat, work lights, vinyl seat, 2 speed, hi flow, tires 50%.
also comes with full set of snow tires on rims (4). $42,500.00
















2011 JCB 260 Skid 852 hours- Throttle pedal, heat, work lights, vinyl seat, 2 speed, hi flow, tires 50%. also comes with full set of snow tires on rims (4). $32,500.00

















2003 International 4300- Pre emission, DT 466 engine (245 HP 620 Fl Lb), 52,930 miles, clean frame and cab, NO CDL (under 26,000 gvw tagged and hydraulic brakes), 50 Gal Fuel tanks, tires 85%, Recent brakes (calipers, drums, pads, heated mirors, Air ride driver seat, Full led strobes(rear guard lights, salter body strip lights, and roof lights) Swenson 5 yard full hydraulic salter, New 2017 Western MVP3 9'6" blade, all custome built hydraulics and rig. Truck custom built 2 years ago. Low hours on engine meter in line with miles. 
Rare to find these with such low hours and miles. Price firm at $48,500.00


















1998 GMC 6500 Kodiac with huge Boss v plow10" power V and Snow Snow Ex Super MaxxII 9800X. Brand new sloeniod on plow last week. Salter is on a custom steel sled mount that allows easy on off with a set of forks. Dump bed truck with removable side plates. Runs great, Newer brakes, exhaust manifold, starter, brand new batteries, no leaks, solid truck. 111,800 miles. WIll not part out into seperate pieces. 
$14,500.00


























3- Arctic sectional LD11 pushers. All in good condition with minor rust. Rubber blocks in good condition. Already greased for end of season and packed. Can clean off and spray new coat of paint if desired for additional.
$5,600.00 each or all three for $15,000.00
1- Arctic sectional LD8 pusher. Good condition with minor rust. Rubber blocks are good. Greased for end of season and packed. Can clean and spray new coat of paint for additional. 
$5,300.00

1- Arctic Assault push box. Has some rust, new rubber blade in box waiting to be installed. Nice box for parking garage decks.
$1,750.00

1- Meyer skd steer plow. Used 1 season, has minor rust, skid quick attach plate. Nice for produstion driveways.
$1,700.00

7- Airens 21 push pro snow throwers. All run great and start first pull. Scrapers and blades still good. 4 model 938030 adn 3 model 938034 (electric start). Selling as one lot for $1,050.00


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Forgot to say, I can be reached by cell at 312-882-6199 (Sean). I am looking to sell all of this immediately and may have accounts for sale as well.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Open to all offers for purchase by 5-5-18.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How far out do you have contracts signed for on the accounts that are for sale?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I texted him about possibly buying a piece of equipment yesterday. Never got an answer.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure the end dates of the possible contracts for sale. They will be for sale if they decide to renew. We will not be offering service but if they renew, it would be for three years.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> I texted him about possibly buying a piece of equipment yesterday. Never got an answer.


Sorry for the delay as I was traveling. Shot ya a text.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Need to move all of this equipment in the next couple of weeks. Shoot me an offer for some great equipment.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

@Sawboy


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

One push box just sold at a great deal. Make me an offer. Need to move this equipment to make room for our construction lifts.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

What was the great deal price? Then I'll tell you if I'm on the way or going to bed...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How negotiable are you on the International?

Edit: never mind. I missed the "hydraulic brakes" part.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What was the great deal price? Then I'll tell you if I'm on the way or going to bed...


4800


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

UPDATE: The 2011 JCB sold.

Open to all offers on any remaining equipment if its soon.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

MEMORIAL DAY SALE- lol

Dropping the price on all the items below until end of day Monday 5-28. Prices will go back after. Not negotiable on these lowered prices. Cash and carry- first come first serve.

Not dropping the price on the 2013 JCB or International salt truck right now.

GMC 6500 truck dropped to $11,000.00 with plow and salter. The salter was over 11,000 new.

3- Arctic sectional LD11 pushers. All in good condition with minor rust. Rubber blocks in good condition. Already greased for end of season and packed. Can clean off and spray new coat of paint if desired for additional.
$4,000.00 each or all three for $11,500.00

1- Arctic sectional LD8 pusher. Good condition with minor rust. Rubber blocks are good. Greased for end of season and packed. Can clean and spray new coat of paint for additional. 
$3,500.00 

1- Arctic Assault push box. Has some rust, new rubber blade in box waiting to be installed. Nice box for parking garage decks.
$750.00

1- Meyer skd steer plow. Used 1 season, has minor rust, skid quick attach plate. Nice for produstion driveways.
$750.00

7- Airens 21 push pro snow throwers. All run great and start first pull. Scrapers and blades still good. 4 model 938030 and 3 model 938034 (electric start). Selling as one lot for $700.00

I am not availability on this Tuesday and may be out of town for the weekend so if you want something, come get it quick. Got a baby on the way and a house to buy so everything needs to go! Thank you.

Thank you


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Is Kodiak road worthy


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Is Kodiak road worthy


very road worthy. Runs fine, brakes are good, tires are good.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Can u grab some more pics 
Under neath inside etc


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Can u grab some more pics
> Under neath inside etc


Here are some more photos


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Can u grab some more pics
> Under neath inside etc


Interested in it?


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

International salt truck is sold.

Price drop on the 2013 JCB to 32,000


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

How long is the Kodiak?


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Price drop on the 2013 JCB to 30,500 and willing to think about any offer on the GMC. I need to move these both.

Thank you


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Bump to the top for the couple of items left. Looking to move these asap.

Thank you


----------



## stevesyardcare (Jun 24, 2017)

Some nice equipment going here!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

If only Kodiak wasn’t cdl


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MahonLawnCare said:


> If only Kodiak wasn't cdl


Is this over 26K? I know nothing about Chevy medium duties. I was considering this, but thought it was under CDL.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> Is this over 26K? I know nothing about Chevy medium duties. I was considering this, but thought it was under CDL.












I would ask what is on the door tag, but a class 6 truck should still be under 26k from what I know...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And the OP has it plated with a “H” plate. 

H plate in Illinois maxes out at 26,000lbs.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

as always, if you're not interested in what's for sale then DO NOT post in these threads...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> as always, if you're not interested in what's for sale then DO NOT post in these threads...


Seriously???

I am simply trying to help fellow members that are interested out by identifying the correct GVWR of the truck listed for sale.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> Seriously???
> 
> I am simply trying to help fellow members that are interested out by identifying the correct GVWR of the truck listed for sale.


wasn't directed at you


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> wasn't directed at you


I was also asking a legitimate question. I had been texting the owner about this truck, and possibly buying it. Kind of confused. You have a bad morning?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> as always, if you're not interested in what's for sale then DO NOT post in these threads...


Wow.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

JustJeff said:


> I was also asking a legitimate question. I had been texting the owner about this truck, and possibly buying it. Kind of confused. You have a bad morning?


No and wasn't directed at you either, I removed the posts I was referencing


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Pushin 2 Please said:


> Wow.


And wow, what? I've asked plenty of times, of not interested then no need to post in the for sale threads

now, let's get back on topic


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

To the OP, I'm still interested in possibly working out something to take that Kodiak off of your hands. Do still have my number?


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

7- Airens 21 push pro snow throwers. All run great and start first pull. Scrapers and blades still good. 4 model 938030 and 3 model 938034 (electric start). Selling as one lot for $700.00

*Still for sale? I'm guessing you will not ship?*


----------



## ARROWHEAD (Sep 2, 2010)

Northsnow said:


> After 10 years of operations, I am reducing our snow operations. Our contracting side has taken over 95% of sales, and I have made the decision to reduce the majority of our snow fleet and equipment. Here is a list of items for sale:
> 
> 2013 JCB 260 Skid 163 hours- heat, work lights, vinyl seat, 2 speed, hi flow, tires 50%.
> also comes with full set of snow tires on rims (4). $42,500.00
> ...


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you still have the International.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Northsnow said:


> International salt truck is sold.





PALS Landscapin said:


> Do you still have the International.


----------



## MagLan (Oct 19, 2010)

Kodiak still for sale?


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

bazjeepers said:


> 7- Airens 21 push pro snow throwers. All run great and start first pull. Scrapers and blades still good. 4 model 938030 and 3 model 938034 (electric start). Selling as one lot for $700.00
> 
> *Still for sale? I'm guessing you will not ship?*


Didn't see an answer as to whether these were sold or not . Are they in good condition?


----------



## ARROWHEAD (Sep 2, 2010)

Is the Kodiak still for sale?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

I think this guy moved on from here.
Was interested in the pushers myself.


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 182226
> 
> 
> I would ask what is on the door tag, but a class 6 truck should still be under 26k from what I know...


It is under 26K


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

ServiceOnSite said:


> I think this guy moved on from here.
> Was interested in the pushers myself.


I was not getting notifications. Still have 2 pushers for sale. Call or text 312-882-6199


----------

